# Nanny Dogs



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Not to sidetrack the thread about Pit Bulls, but the post about nanny dogs made me remember something from a long time ago. On the Giant Schnauzer forum one woman posted that she had been cleaning her house and her toddler slipped out the front door without her noticing. Her Giant Schnauzer did notice, and went with the child. When the woman noticed that her child was missing, she went outside and found her child being herded up the sidewalk by the dog, with a man following behind. Once she got the child back inside she spoke to the man, who told her he had seen the little boy wandering by himself and had tried to find out if he was lost, or if he knew where he lived, but the dog would not let him near, and had herded the child back towards the house.

So it can happen!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Not to be cynical but perhaps that is the exception that proves the rule or rather makes the myth. That dog sounds like he was an exceptional animal.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> Not to be cynical but perhaps that is the exception that proves the rule or rather makes the myth. That dog sounds like he was an exceptional animal.


Absolutely! That woman was mortified that she had let her toddler get outside by himself like that, and would NEVER have let that happen by choice, but she was (rightly) extremely proud of her dog.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

As a tiny little one (less than 2.5 years, since that's when we moved houses), I got out and the Collie from across the street either found me, or accompanied and watched me. I don't recall exactly, and those who knew are long gone, but this is a true story.

Wish I could remember it myself, but think it does play into my absolute love for tricolor dogs.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

We had an English bulldog dog when Click Jr was tiny. One time Click Jr wandered a little too far ahead of me on a walking trail. A GSD jumped the fence and headed toward Jr. and before I could even think, Dolly the Bulldog charged ahead. She got between little Click and the GSD. Dolly was fierce and stood her ground. You have to go through me. The GSD decided that wasn't a good idea and jumped back over the fence into his yard.

Dogs can act as a nanny. Mine sure did that day.


----------

